# Ho John Force Drag Racing Set



## fisherman (May 18, 2010)

:wave:On the New John Force drag set coming out soon...Question ?? Let say a Bulb Burns out on the Tree, Will Auto World have extra Parts for this set...I have E-mail Auto World in the last 3 weeks 4-times and No responds...Some have the set on E-bay and also Diecastauto.com...If someone can find out from Auto World about Extra Parts,Please Post...


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

The set is out now ?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

No, and there is already a thread for this guys!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Gee Montoid, yer avatar fits you to a tee!! A link to the "other" thread would have been most appropriate, wouldn't it?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AWWWWW, shucks, here it is now!! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=298980

When in doubt just blast away! A hand grenade or two will clear things up!
Famous USMC saying ...................


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for those 2 posts 'pig, I was wondering after an exchange we had on another thread if you are one of those who reacts to me posting in a negative way based on stuff from the past. A cyber-stalkler if you will.

Me, I think life is too short for any of that.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess that's why they banned you over at SCI.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

And Planet of Speed.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> I guess that's why they banned you over at SCI.


They did? I must of missed that.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

smalltime said:


> And Planet of Speed.


That was kind of weird when you factor in:

Some of the stuff said to _me_ in the past, and the tone used (pisss off etc) without censure.
That is seems to be OK to post stuff potentially volatile and downright ignorant stuff about Muslims and Jews on there.

I think my big mistake was not so much what I said, POS has always been a far more robust place than anywhere else, but who I said it to.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

My bad, I guess it was POL and not SCI. Sorry


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Take your personal stuff to PM or email. It has no place on these forums.


----------

